# question...



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

I was wondering what do you snow hunters do with all that meat. I dont hunt snows, but with canadas i shoot around 50 a year and i have a hard time eating all of that goose. and ive seen pictures of people shooting like 50+ a day, do ya eat it all or give it away or what? but it looks like a blast shooting all them birds, around where i live the limit is only 1 a day regular season. and there aren't snows around here. just a question hopein you could answer for me, been wondering for a while.-thanks


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

I eat them.

I cube up breast meat and marinate it over night, brown it good and then add toed make omeletts with other goodies (peppers, tomatoes, etc..)added in too.

I make sandwhiches of the breast meat.

I smoke the breasts, basically I add brown sugar and brining salt and let them soak for a couple of days, and I then smoke them up in a friends smoker.

I have sticks made, basically a butcher I know adds 1/3 boston butt pork to add moisture so not so dry and also adds seasoning, and grinds it all up. And then stuffs them into casings, and then does a 30 hour smoke on them. About $2.25 pre smoked a lb

I know a guy that uses a turkey deep frier on whole honkers.


----------



## thegoosemaster (Feb 2, 2006)

yea, my dad took the geese i shot and ground it up and mixed it half and half with pork and seasonings and we make like sausage patties w/ it and its pretty good, but just dont get around to eating much of it. And now my dads tellin me i cant hunt early season untill i get it all eaten up. haha my i died inside a little when he told me that, so now i have alot of geese to eat.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Well it sure makes goodburgers on a haqmburger bun and you can also dice the patties up, cook it and then add it to scrambled eggs or omelettes for breakfast. Mmmmmmm I wish I had 10lbs of patties in my freezer, as they would be gone in 30 days very easily.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Jerky....Jerky......Jerky. Man I've had ALOT of jerky this year.

Alex


----------



## honkerwacker (Apr 10, 2006)

Here in WI., we usually shoot around 300-350 canadians in a season. You may say thats alot of meat, but we get sausage made out of 90 percent of all the breasts, then we give it to the farmers that are so nice and let us hunt their property. :beer: 
Can't wait only 60 days left, I can already feel it


----------



## goosehunter29 (Sep 23, 2003)

Hey goosegrinder......what type of jerky...I have tried some and it wasn't all that good.??? I am a huge fan of the breakfast sausage though. 
GH29


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I use the Hi Mountain brand. I usually buy the variety pack. I grind the meat up and use a jerky shooter instead of slicing the meat and drying it in the oven. Either way has instructions in the package. Takes about 90-120minutes in the oven to do the "Slim Jim" styles I make.

Alex


----------



## Scaredy-snow (Apr 13, 2006)

I think it's important to not get stuck on one recipe or one way to consume goose meat over and over again - even if it's good at the time so as to not "wear it out". Continue to try new ways in an effort to accumulate a selection your favorites. Here are some of mine:
goose kabobs (grilled)
bacon-wrapped goose cubes (grilled)
grilled goose stripps (breast meat cut in thirds lenghtwise seem to cook up real nice)
I use any variety of marinades on any of these or not. If no marinade, I at least drissel olive oil on there. It just seems to aid in the cooking process. Seasonings can be good as well. I like steak seasoning and a little horse raddish on the side. Maybe even a glass of dry red wine. Yea, I think I'm going to have goose tomarrow.
These ideas apply more to the smaller arctic nesting snows, cacklers, and specks. The Giant Canada's tend to be considerably tougher or at least some of them are really tough. For this reason I have them ground up into whatever kind of sausage - no guessing games.

Now, if my ability to goose hunt was based on eating geese or (emptying the freezer before Sept.), I'd eat geese every day of the year because I actually like goose meat and, more importantly, I love to hunt 'em. It doesn't have to be that way though. Just find/develop a good recipe and feed it to folks and let the product sell itself! Just like the art of decoying geese, this is the art of giving goose meat away.


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I keep about 50 in the freezer to cook as I normally would throughout the summer, the rest get jerked.

Spring Snows taste like Fall Mallards. Ill give plenty of big Canadas away to guys that smoke em cause they are abit tough for my taste...But stay the heck away from my ducks. :beer:

My favorite way to cook all Fowl is to cut the breasts into thin strips, Teal and smaller ducks are already thin enough. Then toss em in the frying pan with abit of olive oil, hit em with Montreal Steak seasoning, cover and put on med for about 10 minutes.

Its easy, fast, and most importantly my family eats the hell out of it.


----------



## markb (Sep 4, 2005)

jkern.....where did you find the Montreal Steak seasoning?
Mark


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

I see it everywhere, your local Walmart should have it.


----------



## Papahonker (Jul 27, 2006)

thegoosemaster said:


> I was wondering what do you snow hunters do with all that meat. I dont hunt snows, but with canadas i shoot around 50 a year and i have a hard time eating all of that goose. and ive seen pictures of people shooting like 50+ a day, do ya eat it all or give it away or what? but it looks like a blast shooting all them birds, around where i live the limit is only 1 a day regular season. and there aren't snows around here. just a question hopein you could answer for me, been wondering for a while.-thanks


I skin them out, put bacon over the breast, put a cut up onion and a few bay leaves inside and cook them at 225 degrees all day.

I jerky most of the breast meat. Cut about an inch wide and a half inch thick. Then I marinate it for 24 hours in a blend called Colorado spicy, along with a little liquid smoke. They say it is important to use "cure" it's a pink power.
After marinating I put the meat in a dehydrator until done and then into the freezer. I lost a bunch of jerky to mold one year.
The legs and thighs seem to take longer to cook, so I cook them in a crock pot, and make sandwiches. I also try and keep the old geese separate from the young geese if possible. The old ones seem to take longer to cook.
This year I have a smoker and am looking forward to trying it out along with some recipes and tricks I have learned from you guys. --- Thanks
I would also like to find a cheap metal detector. no matter how well I clean the meat I seem to find a few BBs each year.
If there are goose hunters in the Minot area that absolutely don't want to mess with the geese they shoot, please contact me. I will see to it that it's put to good use. I enjoy processing the meat almost as much as shooting the geese.


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

I usually get from 50-70 lbs. of pepperoni sticks made. Mix an equal amount of hamburger to the goose breasts, add the seasonings. They taste EXACTLY like the regular stcks do. I take them to school and even the gal teachers like them!!! They don't last long in our lounge.


----------

